# flexibility



## BamBamx8 (Jan 5, 2015)

Is stretching before BJJ needed?My class has no stretching before class and I always am cramping.I'm 48 and need some advice on whether I should quit and try something else.When does it become too old to spar in muay thai?I was told I could'nt spar before.Got all the training I need and further classes are'nt teaching me anything.need to spar to get any better.My motoviation is at an all time low now.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jan 5, 2015)

BamBamx8 said:


> Is stretching before BJJ needed?My class has no stretching before class and I always am cramping.


 
You just answered your own question. You're 48. You need to warm up and stretch before pretty much any strenuous activity. Unless you *like* cramps and muscle pain.



BamBamx8 said:


> I'm 48 and need some advice on whether I should quit and try something else.When does it become too old to spar in muay thai?I was told I could'nt spar before.Got all the training I need and further classes are'nt teaching me anything.need to spar to get any better.My motoviation is at an all time low now.


 
Go find a better class. No, at 48 you're not going to go enter professional (or even high level amateur) competitive event. That doesn't mean you can't spar. I'm a fair bit older than you (though far from the oldest poster here) and I still spar. The last tourney I entered I won silver. In a class for people 10-15 years younger than me.
So go find a better class and kick some kid in the ribs.


----------



## kuniggety (Jan 5, 2015)

If you need the extra stretching, it might be a good idea to show up a little early and do your own stretching. It also helps to warm up the muscles before you put stress on them. I'm 33 and do my own stretching before class starts and ours includes a warm up with stretching.


----------



## Elbowgrease (Jan 5, 2015)

I'd say make sure you warm up and stretch. Bananas help with cramps. Kiwis and raisins do, too. I used to get the worst cramps from swimming. I'd eat a dozen bananas in a day.


----------



## BamBamx8 (Jan 5, 2015)

Dirty Dog said:


> You just answered your own question. You're 48. You need to warm up and stretch before pretty much any strenuous activity. Unless you *like* cramps and muscle pain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do stretch  few  5 minutes before I go and I don't know if the 30 minutes it takes to get there is too long but is'nt working.We do warm up for like 3 minutes in BJJ.Not competitive just purely for self defense.I noticed we go much easier than my first MT school.I used to have bruises on my legs and arms all the time.I always believed you have to get used to some pain or you will be more unprepared than you think.


----------



## BamBamx8 (Jan 5, 2015)

kuniggety said:


> If you need the extra stretching, it might be a good idea to show up a little early and do your own stretching. It also helps to warm up the muscles before you put stress on them. I'm 33 and do my own stretching before class starts and ours includes a warm up with stretching.


I wish I could but another class is finishing and we go right in as soon as they leave the mat.


----------



## BamBamx8 (Jan 5, 2015)

Elbowgrease said:


> I'd say make sure you warm up and stretch. Bananas help with cramps. Kiwis and raisins do, too. I used to get the worst cramps from swimming. I'd eat a dozen bananas in a day.


I'll give it a try.Doubt I can eat a dozen bananas a day though


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 5, 2015)

BamBamx8 said:


> I'll give it a try.Doubt I can eat a dozen bananas a day though



Yeah, would probably smell a bit fruity in the mornings I guess  Have a look at something called body conditioning (that's what it is called in the UK, Les Mills stuff I think). It is a mixture of yoga, pilates and whatever else. Been experimenting with different things, but that would one I would recommend. Be aware though that it is not a cardio workout.


----------



## Elbowgrease (Jan 5, 2015)

I wouldn't necessarily suggest a dozen a day (unless that works for you), but they always helped me. Potassium, calcium, and magnesium are apparently some of the keys. Hydration is important, too. I always feel a lot tighter if I really need to get some water.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jan 5, 2015)

Stretching before a workout does nothing to prevent injury or cramping during that workout.

_Warming up_ before a workout helps prevent both.

Stretching _as a consistent component of your exercise routine_ to build relaxation and flexibility will help to avoid cramping and injury. I actually prefer to stretch _after_ class, since my muscles are warm by that point. (Important point to remember - stretching is not a warm up. Warming up is something that you should do before you stretch.)

If you are cramping during class, than I would
a) Make sure you warm up before class. Show up early if you have to.
b) Make sure you are hydrated and have enough electrolytes in your system
c) Do consistent stretching on your own time to build your flexibility. If you aren't sure of good technique and best practices, get some instruction. Yoga class is good.

I don't know that there's an age limit in sparring. I'm 50 years old and I spar in both Muay Thai and BJJ. That said, you need to be smart about it at your age. You need to be in shape, pick good sparring partners who are there to help you learn rather than trying to hurt you, and spar safely and intelligently.

What sort of training has your Muay Thai coach been having you do?  There are a host of good training activities to fill the gap between basic combinations on the pad and full-fledged sparring.


----------



## BamBamx8 (Jan 5, 2015)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Stretching before a workout does nothing to prevent injury or cramping during that workout.
> 
> _Warming up_ before a workout helps prevent both.
> 
> ...


----------



## BamBamx8 (Jan 5, 2015)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Stretching before a workout does nothing to prevent injury or cramping during that workout.
> 
> _Warming up_ before a workout helps prevent both.
> 
> ...


I have'nt had a good stretching routine yet because I don't know what it best.I'm going to try body conditioning for it.How long should a stretching routine be for BJJ?MT has been all pad work combos of kicks and punches.I'm not in top shape because of lack of what to do.rolling has also been a problem mainly because I have no experience.I really don't know what is expected so I don't do it.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jan 5, 2015)

BamBamx8 said:


> How long should a stretching routine be for BJJ?


It doesn't have to be very long. Even 15 minutes per day can be very helpful. Consistency and good technique are most important.

Some basic tips:

Warm up before stretching (as in, do enough movement so that your muscles are physically warm)
Maintain deep, relaxed breathing during stretching. *Do  Not  Hold  Your  Breath*.
Take each stretch just to the point where you feel tension and resistance, then hold until the tension dissolves and you can go further. Do *not* stretch to the point of pain.
You should feel the stretch in the belly of your muscle, not in the tendons, ligaments, or the joints. If you feel the stretch in the joints, adjust your position until you feel it in the middle of the muscle you are stretching.
Always lengthen, never collapse your structure.
Stay aware of where you are in the moment. Don't try to stretch as far as someone else or even as far as you might have done yourself on a previous day when you were more warmed up. Stretch just as far as is appropriate for your body in the present.


----------



## BamBamx8 (Jan 5, 2015)

I have looked around today and found a place to train yoga, and stuff like that.I'm quitting BJJ for now.I need to learn how to do stretching right before I continue.My last school was all downhill from the moment I was told I could'nt spar.Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## kuniggety (Jan 5, 2015)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Stretching _as a consistent component of your exercise routine_ to build relaxation and flexibility will help to avoid cramping and injury. I actually prefer to stretch _after_ class, since my muscles are warm by that point. (Important point to remember - stretching is not a warm up. Warming up is something that you should do before you stretch.).


 
There are benefits to both warm and cold stretching. Cold stretching does help get the blood flowing through the joints, ie helps warm them up.


----------



## tkdwarrior (Jan 6, 2015)

BamBamx8 said:


> Is stretching before BJJ needed?My class has no stretching before class and I always am cramping.I'm 48 and need some advice on whether I should quit and try something else.When does it become too old to spar in muay thai?I was told I could'nt spar before.Got all the training I need and further classes are'nt teaching me anything.need to spar to get any better.My motoviation is at an all time low now.


I do not know about stretching but a good warm up of 10 to 15 minutes is a good practice to do. Eat more bana as to help with the cramping. Take it easy and be patient with yourself, try to enjoy what you are doing. Wish you all the best


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 6, 2015)

BamBamx8 said:


> I have looked around today and found a place to train yoga, and stuff like that.I'm quitting BJJ for now.I need to learn how to do stretching right before I continue.My last school was all downhill from the moment I was told I could'nt spar.Thanks for all the advice.



Good luck with it


----------

